
CA Senate Votes to Restore Net Neutrality - wck0
https://www.theverge.com/2018/5/30/17406182/california-senate-net-neutrality-vote
======
wck0
The CA State Assembly still has to vote on this. But California state laws and
regulations can have a nationwide impact.

